# Two seed questions



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Morning folks,

I was curious on if anyone has had any luck sourcing bewitched KBG recently? Only place I've found it is SSS, which is on the salty side.

Also, does anyone have any experience with milkweed? I plan on planting a bunch but have limited experience and wasn't sure where to source those seeds as well.

Thanks!


----------



## jestersdead13 (Feb 3, 2020)

preferred seed has it right now as well

https://www.preferredseed.com/detail/index.cfm?nPID=37


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

jestersdead13 said:


> preferred seed has it right now as well
> 
> https://www.preferredseed.com/detail/index.cfm?nPID=37


Great thank you. I reached out to them but they never responded. Sorry for the noob question, but will all bewitched be blue tagged?


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Indysod.com 
3005 North 350 West
Lebanon, Indiana 46052
Phone: 765.482.0033

Sod farmer that sold me GOLD tag Bewitched seed 2 years ago.
They also sell their sod to Home Depot and Lowes stores in Indiana.


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

SJ Lawn said:


> Indysod.com
> 3005 North 350 West
> Lebanon, Indiana 46052
> Phone: 765.482.0033
> ...


No kidding. Do you know the sod farmers name? I have bought some sod from Home Depot that came from Harmony sod. I have it growing right up against my midnight, award, Nuglade and Everglade sod and felt like the harmony sod was a little darker. I called Harmony sod to try to see what cultivars they use but the people working there didn't know and just said it was like a 3 or 4 way blend of Bluegrass.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@jcs43920 Corey Fundenberger was the person I dealt with back in 2018.


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

I have a handful of tropical milkweed that I cut back nearly to the ground in fall to discourage OM spores because it doesn't usually get cold enough here to kill it off completely. Milkweed is a bit of an aphid magnet.

Milkweed seeds need cold stratification. You can either do it in the refrigerator indoors and start them in spring, or you can throw out seeds in late fall and let nature take care of it for you. If you want milkweed growing this year, then you need to find plants to set out.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

There are a lot of different types of milkweed that are much much prettier than common milkweed. Butterfly weed is my favorite with its bright red/orange flowers. Many are habitats for Monarchs.

Be ready for your neighbors to not like your decision to plant it. It's seeds are light and fluffy and travel long distances. It spreads fast. Up until recently milkweed's been considered a noxious weed and that attitude is still prevalent.


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

My main goal was to leave the last .5 acres of wildflowers, another g-man tip. I envisioned .5 acres of monarchs however I might need to go back to the drawling board if they grow that aggressive? Seems like they would be counter-productive to my t2 yard?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If I had acres, I would do a zone with something like these.

https://www.americanmeadows.com/wildflower-seeds


----------

